
The better the PW, the less you have to change it - hmessing
https://www.wsj.com/articles/people-need-an-incentive-to-use-strong-passwords-we-gave-them-one-11568734702?mod=rsswn
======
bradknowles
Until it’s exposed in a breach, at which point you have to change it
regardless.

Your password is only as secure as the system(s) that store it.

